# L&M Black Friday Sale 2021



## BlueRocker

Deals are listed. Anyone in the Kingston area may be interested in this


----------



## MetalTele79

The North York Location has something listed as a Traynor Bass Master for $170 but no other info.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Orleans


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Orleans again


----------



## jdto

I scored a used Helix on Saturday that was probably destined for this sale. Now I don’t need anything for the near future except time to set up patches.


----------



## bobartlarry

Kanata has a used Flying V for $999.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Actually, Kanata seems to have Bogarted all the good deals in the Ottawa area.









A trio of Gibson deals









The aforementioned V









Cheap Godin









Killer deal on a couple electric-acoustics









And a nice Vox









For around $3k, you could walk out with an American Tele, a Gibson LP Classic Plus, a Vox AC30, and a solid top acoustic with a pickup.


----------



## Wardo

…. and a ringin in a ears from the AC30 .. lol


----------



## traynor_garnet

How/where are you finding these? Can you buy online or only in person?

TG


----------



## 2manyGuitars

traynor_garnet said:


> How/where are you finding these? Can you buy online or only in person?


At the top left, there’s a drop down menu to select individual stores. And it’s in-person only for these.






Canada's Music Store, Musical Instruments | Long & McQuade


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




promo.long-mcquade.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Hey @colchar, didn’t you just grab one of these?









That’s at the Kingston store. While you’re there, you may as well grab this amp too.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Hey @colchar, didn’t you just grab one of these?
> View attachment 389127



Sort of.

I did bring one in that was priced at about $1800, but ended up buying a 2018 Standard off Kijiji for a few hundred less. It turns out that it had a circuit board in it so I had to replace all of the elecronics. That is being done right now (with all of the shortages it was tough to get pots and knobs) and I should have it by the end of the week. After everything is swapped it still cost less than the '61 Stopbar did before taxes, and it will have Vineham pickups in it which are a significant improvement over the Gibson ones.

Another bonus about the 2018 is that it is brown, so isn't the usual cherry or ebony that most SGs are:


----------



## colchar

MetalTele79 said:


> The North York Location has something listed as a Traynor Bass Master for $170 but no other info.


I was thinking about maybe heading there to grab a pedal or two. If that is a vintage YBA I will be all over it.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> I scored a used Helix on Saturday that was probably destined for this sale. Now I don’t need anything for the near future except time to set up patches.


I scored a RAT ($60) and a Maxon OD808 ($90), both of which I think were destined for this sale too.


----------



## colchar

bobartlarry said:


> Kanata has a used Flying V for $999.
> View attachment 389112


I had one of those. Really nice guitars but I didn't keep it so am kicking myself for having bought it. When doing so I didn't want to put out much money so I traded in an Orange AD30. I have been kicking myself over that ever since.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Actually, Kanata seems to have Bogarted all the good deals in the Ottawa area.
> View attachment 389113
> 
> 
> A trio of Gibson deals
> View attachment 389114
> 
> 
> The aforementioned V
> View attachment 389115
> 
> 
> Cheap Godin
> View attachment 389116
> 
> 
> Killer deal on a couple electric-acoustics
> View attachment 389117
> 
> 
> And a nice Vox
> View attachment 389118
> 
> 
> For around $3k, you could walk out with an American Tele, a Gibson LP Classic Plus, a Vox AC30, and a solid top acoustic with a pickup.


I'll miss it all anyways because, you know, employment, but as some who's local store is Kanata, I'd trade all those deals for the Pelham Les Paul.


----------



## traynor_garnet

2manyGuitars said:


> At the top left, there’s a drop down menu to select individual stores. And it’s in-person only for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Music Store, Musical Instruments | Long & McQuade
> 
> 
> Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> promo.long-mcquade.com


Thanks for the info. I would be HIGHLY tempted by the USA Telecaster for $900 (Katana) so I am kind of glad they won't ship. My local store still doesn't appear on the website even though it became a Long and McQuade almost a month ago 

TG


----------



## BlueRocker

Okay Player said:


> I'll miss it all anyways because, you know, employment, but as some who's local store is Kanata, I'd trade all those deals for the Pelham Les Paul.


I've owned all three colours (currently have the Goldtop) - the 2018 Les Paul Classic is a fantastic guitar, and that's a great price.


----------



## guitarman2

I am so tempted to grab that used Les paul standard 50's heritage cherry in Cambridge. Not great timing for me financially right now so I may just have to trust I can find something similar in 6 months. Or bite the bullet and put it on credit which is a practice I've avoided for many years.


----------



## Permanent Waves

2manyGuitars said:


> And it’s in-person only for these.


Has anyone ever been to one of these sales at L&M before? Is it complete pandemonium like you see in the States, with people crashing doors and beating each other with merchandise?  I can see the headlines now: "Man hospitalized after being struck with Les Paul during Black Friday riot." I assume this would also have to be carefully managed with COVID and all...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

God the sales in Winnipeg are weak.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Keep in mind most of this is their used or demo inventory that they haven't been able to move. Last year I recall this Gibson ES-339 that was "on sale" and it had been hanging on their wall for 4 years - for good reason. I tried out that guitar and it was a total dog. This is basically Jack's Attic sale v2.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I've owned all three colours (currently have the Goldtop) - the 2018 Les Paul Classic is a fantastic guitar, and that's a great price.


The Peterborough store also has the P90 Goldtop version for $1499.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man




----------



## FatStrat2

^ Around my neck of the woods, L&M's sale prices are about as exciting as a 5lb bag of fertilizer.


----------



## laristotle

Permanent Waves said:


> "Man hospitalized after being struck with Les Paul during Black Friday riot."


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Jalexander

Permanent Waves said:


> Has anyone ever been to one of these sales at L&M before? Is it complete pandemonium like you see in the States, with people crashing doors and beating each other with merchandise?  I can see the headlines now: "Man hospitalized after being struck with Les Paul during Black Friday riot." I assume this would also have to be carefully managed with COVID and all...


Depending on the store, there’s usually a lineup in advance, but not massive. 45 minutes will probably get you to the front of the line. I had a kind (and bored during Covid) family member go for me - they went an hour early to be safe. They were front of the line. It was orderly going in. And they got the big deal I was hoping to get.

I will note that usually the big deals have some significant flaws. The ES335 I grabbed has a crack that I’m getting repaired. I also saw an amazing deal on a JHS Angry Charlie a few years ago that was seriously scratched and dinged. However, the pedal sounded great. As does my ES335. Just don’t expect any case queens for the mega deals.


----------



## BlueRocker

My daughter got in line in Kingston during the attic sale about 1.5 hours before they opened. She was first in line for a Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin @$999. The guitar needed a setup and the nut shimmed, but was otherwise flawless. No more work required than buying a new one usually.


----------



## Jalexander

Kanata has a Taylor 714ce for $1600. I’m a big fan of their Grand Auditorium body shape. Very good guitar for strumming and picking, so competitive with a more traditional OM. I think Taylors get really good at the 800 level (especially the new voicing), but this is a good price for the 700 level, which are also very good guitars.


----------



## Abiguitar

The Bloor location has a used Gibson SG Standard for $900 (down from $1550). Assuming there's nothing wrong with it, that's a great deal.


----------



## bw66

Permanent Waves said:


> Has anyone ever been to one of these sales at L&M before? Is it complete pandemonium like you see in the States, with people crashing doors and beating each other with merchandise?  I can see the headlines now: "Man hospitalized after being struck with Les Paul during Black Friday riot." I assume this would also have to be carefully managed with COVID and all...


My only experience with lining up is at the Markham store. You have to get there pretty early to be first and they will usually set aside one item for each of the first five (maybe ten?) people in line. About an hour (maybe less) before opening they start giving numbers to the first 20 people so you can wait in your car. And they let those first twenty in in order with a bit of space between each. A few years ago two of us reached for the same guitar at the same time - we compared numbers and I was something like 16 and he was a few numbers higher, so he let me take it - pretty civilized. (And I love that guitar!) If I'm going to line up, I try to get there 35 minutes ahead of time which usually gets me in the first twenty, or close. Most years I just arrive about 25 minutes after opening and the worst of the rush is over but there are usually a few odds and ends that are priced right for me - these days I'm mostly looking for PA, mics, and lighting.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Jalexander said:


> Kanata has a Taylor 714ce for $1600. I’m a big fan of their Grand Auditorium body shape. Very good guitar for strumming and picking, so competitive with a more traditional OM. I think Taylors get really good at the 800 level (especially the new voicing), but this is a good price for the 700 level, which are also very good guitars.


That's a really great deal. The Winnipeg store has a 314ce advertised for $1999. The 714 is a massive step up.


----------



## Abiguitar

Jalexander said:


> Kanata has a Taylor 714ce for $1600. I’m a big fan of their Grand Auditorium body shape. Very good guitar for strumming and picking, so competitive with a more traditional OM. I think Taylors get really good at the 800 level (especially the new voicing), but this is a good price for the 700 level, which are also very good guitars.


That's a fantastic deal. The Grand Auditorium is a great size. I used to have a 314ce, but found it a little too big. So I sold it and got a 412ce instead. But the Grand Auditorium size (or Taylor x14 size) should be good for most people.


----------



## player99

Bring a guitar with the string ends cut off at the tuners about 1/2" long. For extra protection from the crowd bring a 12 string.


----------



## Permanent Waves

bw66 said:


> My only experience with lining up is at the Markham store. You have to get there pretty early to be first and they will usually set aside one item for each of the first five (maybe ten?) people in line. About an hour (maybe less) before opening they start giving numbers to the first 20 people so you can wait in your car. And they let those first twenty in in order with a bit of space between each. A few years ago two of us reached for the same guitar at the same time - we compared numbers and I was something like 16 and he was a few numbers higher, so he let me take it - pretty civilized


That is actually quite civilized. Hopefully they do this at every store. Thanks!


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> Bring a guitar with the string ends cut off at the tuners about 1/2" long. For extra protection from the crowd bring a 12 string.


Better yet, steel drum mallets.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Footage of guitar store Black Friday riot:


https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FantasticJauntyBuck-mobile.mp4


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Footage of guitar store Black Friday riot:
> 
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FantasticJauntyBuck-mobile.mp4


He was attacked with a blunt instrument...


----------



## Diablo

no interest if its only onsite. Im not going to drive an hour to line up for an hour to try and buy the one thing I want, that someone already bought and will have it on kijiji for $500 more by end of day.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 389177



Is it just me, or is she kind of attractive?


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> no interest if its only onsite. Im not going to drive an hour to line up for an hour to try and buy the one thing I want, that someone already bought and will have it on kijiji for $500 more by end of day.



I was seriously considering heading over to the North York store in an attempt to snag the vintage Traynor Bassmaster they have available for a stupidly low price. They also have a Boss DS1 and Ibanez Tube Screamer that I was interested in. I would have kept the Traynor and Boss, and would have flipped the TS because I already have a Maxon OD808 incoming from Edmonton.

But now I don't know if I can be arsed to do it. I figure I would have to be there about an hour before they opened, and even then might not be first in line so is it really worth it?

If a store in the GTA had a Vox AC30 available for a stupid price then I would definitely take a shot at it, but for the Traynor?


----------



## Wardo

North York Store is near my office and Bloor Store is near where I live. To hell with them, I have enough stuff.


----------



## Roryfan

I'm not in the market for anything, but Brantford has a Traynor YCV40WR for $199.

Cambridge has a few decent deals including a pair of MIM Charvels and a used LP Std. 50s.


----------



## Okay Player

I'd like to take minute to point our how ridiculous these sales are. You can't buy online, or the day before at 5 minutes to close. But if you show up 2 hours before they open they'll hold the item for you.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Id love to take advantage of their deals but its such a pain to post it here for sale for $500 more than i paid then i need to pack it up and then pretend im buddys with the guy who bought it till it arrives on his doorstep. Hard pass.😛


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> Is it just me, or is she kind of attractive?


totally, yet...attainable which is hot in itself lol...doe eyes and a pout always do it for me. Its likely helped her do whatever selfish manipulative shit has gotten her in that situation.
Reminds me of Haley Orrantia on The Goldbergs.


----------



## bobartlarry

I hope someone bought the Orleans stuff before I'm off work...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Id love to take advantage of their deals but its such a pain to post it here for sale for $500 more than i paid then i need to pack it up and then pretend im buddys with the guy who bought it till it arrives on his doorstep. Hard pass.😛


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


>


I think he might be referencing some of the Jack's Attic items that ended up in the GC classified section days later at a significant markup.


----------



## BlueRocker

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I think he might be referencing some of the Jack's Attic items that ended up in the GC classified section days later at a significant markup.


Same day


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Not me! Goodness no i would not do that to you fine folks.
I meant on Reverb,,,,,😂


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I think he might be referencing some of the Jack's Attic items that ended up in the GC classified section days later at a significant markup.





BlueRocker said:


> Same day


PLUS shipping even😝


----------



## colchar

Okay Player said:


> I'd like to take minute to point our how ridiculous these sales are. You can't buy online, or the day before at 5 minutes to close. But if you show up 2 hours before they open they'll hold the item for you.


Yeah I got into it with Steve Long over a recent sale. I had called a location for an item that was available, but a manager forbade an employee from selling it to me because I wasn't present. The worst thing is, they had made the 'you must buy in person' decision overnight and communicated it to stores that morning so the people at my local store had been telling me to call aruond, because to their knowledge we could.

No other retailer does this, but Long seems to think it is somehow justified. When I explained to him that when I bought my laptop it was on sale, was the last of its model left in the country, and was at a store in another province but that the only question that store asked me when I called about it was whether I wanted it shipped to my house or my local store he just dug his heels in further.


----------



## colchar

I was going to head to North York in search of that Traynor but simply couldn't be arsed.


----------



## bw66

Picked up a rack-mount wireless kit and a volume pedal. Surprisingly, pretty much everything on my "interested" list was there when I arrived about half an hour after opening. I had to leave behind a Beta 87 mic and a Diamond Compressor.


----------



## FatStrat2

Powdered Toast Man said:


> God the sales in Winnipeg are weak.


Yeah, despite my naïve optimism, they aren't that hot around here either. L&M sales are as exciting as a climate change symposium in Upper Rubber Boot, Quebec.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Yeah I got into it with Steve Long over a recent sale. I had called a location for an item that was available, but a manager forbade an employee from selling it to me because I wasn't present. The worst thing is, they had made the 'you must buy in person' decision overnight and communicated it to stores that morning so the people at my local store had been telling me to call aruond, because to their knowledge we could.
> 
> No other retailer does this, but Long seems to think it is somehow justified. When I explained to him that when I bought my laptop it was on sale, was the last of its model left in the country, and was at a store in another province but that the only question that store asked me when I called about it was whether I wanted it shipped to my house or my local store he just dug his heels in further.


I can sort of see the rationale behind this. If it’s a regular sale item, available at several locations (maybe even at the warehouse), then you’d likely have no problem buying it over the phone. When it’s a one-off, used item, only available at one location, there are two ways it can play out.

1) Bob gets up early, has a shower, grabs a coffee and a muffin, goes down to his local location an hour early and manages to get first in line. Doors open at 10, he walks in, grabs the guitar he wants, pays and goes home happy.

2) Bob gets up early, has a shower, grabs a coffee and a muffin, goes down to his local location an hour early and manages to get first in line. Doors open at 10, he walks in, grabs the guitar he wants, gets to the cash and they won’t sell him the guitar.
You see, Dave lives 2 provinces away and decided he was going to lie on the couch, eating leftover pizza while watching Kelly & Ryan. He also decided to buy that guitar by phone. He managed to call in before Bob made it to the cash so Bob is shit outta luck.

In each scenario, somebody is going to bed sad that night. If I had to pick one, it’s gonna be Dave.

L&M still has thousands of items that they’re happy to sell you over the phone but these “door crashers” are there to get people in the store. You see, while Bob was buying the guitar, he also grabbed a couple pedals, a strap, some strings, maybe even an amp. In fact, Bob is at that store every couple weeks grabbing stuff.

The other thing to keep in mind is that individual stores aren’t set up for high volume phone/online sales and shipping. They have a central warehouse for that. The last time they allowed phone sales for one of these, my local store ran out of room to store all the items bought over the phone or online. They also didn’t have boxes to ship most of it.


----------



## wayne086

Jalexander said:


> Kanata has a Taylor 714ce for $1600. I’m a big fan of their Grand Auditorium body shape. Very good guitar for strumming and picking, so competitive with a more traditional OM. I think Taylors get really good at the 800 level (especially the new voicing), but this is a good price for the 700 level, which are also very good guitars.


I met the guy who got the Taylor,he was in line at 7:00 am.


----------



## bw66

2manyGuitars said:


> He also decided to buy that guitar by phone. He managed to call in before Bob made it to the cash so Bob is shit outta luck.


I had the opposite experience once - I ordered a used item online and someone purchased it in person before they were able to set it aside. L&M made it right though - they found another one and matched the price that I had made the purchase at.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I can sort of see the rationale behind this. If it’s a regular sale item, available at several locations (maybe even at the warehouse), then you’d likely have no problem buying it over the phone. When it’s a one-off, used item, only available at one location, there are two ways it can play out.
> 
> 1) Bob gets up early, has a shower, grabs a coffee and a muffin, goes down to his local location an hour early and manages to get first in line. Doors open at 10, he walks in, grabs the guitar he wants, pays and goes home happy.
> 
> 2) Bob gets up early, has a shower, grabs a coffee and a muffin, goes down to his local location an hour early and manages to get first in line. Doors open at 10, he walks in, grabs the guitar he wants, gets to the cash and they won’t sell him the guitar.
> You see, Dave lives 2 provinces away and decided he was going to lie on the couch, eating leftover pizza while watching Kelly & Ryan. He also decided to buy that guitar by phone. He managed to call in before Bob made it to the cash so Bob is shit outta luck.
> 
> In each scenario, somebody is going to bed sad that night. If I had to pick one, it’s gonna be Dave.
> 
> L&M still has thousands of items that they’re happy to sell you over the phone but these “door crashers” are there to get people in the store. You see, while Bob was buying the guitar, he also grabbed a couple pedals, a strap, some strings, maybe even an amp. In fact, Bob is at that store every couple weeks grabbing stuff.
> 
> The other thing to keep in mind is that individual stores aren’t set up for high volume phone/online sales and shipping. They have a central warehouse for that. The last time they allowed phone sales for one of these, my local store ran out of room to store all the items bought over the phone or online. They also didn’t have boxes to ship most of it.


I understand those scenarios, but other retailers allow it like the example I provided of the laptop I am typing this on. If they can, why can't L&M?


----------



## colchar

That Bass Master at North York sold first things this morning, so someone got a great deal.

I am trying to decide whether to pick up a Deluxe Reverb at a decent price, or to leave it and search out an AC30. I currently have a '78 Traynor YGL3 which is kind of their version of the Twin Reverb so do I need another from that general family, or would I be better off with an AC30?


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Actually, Kanata seems to have Bogarted all the good deals in the Ottawa area.
> View attachment 389113
> 
> 
> A trio of Gibson deals
> View attachment 389114
> 
> 
> The aforementioned V
> View attachment 389115
> 
> 
> Cheap Godin
> View attachment 389116
> 
> 
> Killer deal on a couple electric-acoustics
> View attachment 389117
> 
> 
> And a nice Vox
> View attachment 389118
> 
> 
> For around $3k, you could walk out with an American Tele, a Gibson LP Classic Plus, a Vox AC30, and a solid top acoustic with a pickup.


That Goldtop was still there at 4pm today.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> …when I bought my laptop it was on sale, was the last of its model left in the country, and was at a store in another province but that the only question that store asked me when I called about it was whether I wanted it shipped to my house or my local store.





colchar said:


> I understand those scenarios, but other retailers allow it like the example I provided of the laptop I am typing this on. If they can, why can't L&M?


Was it “the store had a dozens of these laptops on sale chain wide, and one afternoon a few days into the sale, I happened to snag the last one”? Because one used guitar at one store, advertised as a door crasher for one event at a specific day and time, is a completely different scenario than your laptop.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Okay Player said:


> That Goldtop was still there at 4pm today.


Was there something wrong with it?


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Was there something wrong with it?


I didn't see it. A friend of mine told me he walked in and to the surprise of both him and the staff, it was still there. I imagine even if I plays like trash in anything a good setup can't fix.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Was it “the store had a dozens of these laptops on sale chain wide, and one afternoon a few days into the sale, I happened to snag the last one”? Because one used guitar at one store, advertised as a door crasher for one event at a specific day and time, is a completely different scenario than your laptop.


I got it the first day but have no idea how many they originally had. They might have had a thousand, or mine might have been the only one (it was the model previous to the current one so might have been their last one).


----------



## colchar

I took too long to decide on the DRRI and someone scored it.


----------



## DavidP

I was going to get out to the Langley store to check this out, but you snooze, you lose...


----------



## BlueRocker

Didn't plan on going, but picked up one of these for $149


----------



## no.mop

2manyGuitars said:


> The Peterborough store also has the P90 Goldtop version for $1499.
> View attachment 389167


Did anyone check out this Goldtop in Peterborough? I'm curious why it was listed so cheap.


----------



## Roryfan

Stopped by Cambridge this evening & a few decent deals still available:

2018 SG Jr. - $1199
LP Std. 50s - $2399
Am. Original 50s Strat - $1999
Charvel HH Tele (hard tail) - $799 (apparently the one with the Floyd for $699 went first thing)


----------



## Permanent Waves

wayne086 said:


> I met the guy who got the Taylor,he was in line at 7:00 am.


I am glad he got it, he certainly earned it with his dedication. I was second in line at 9:00 and got the V, really happy with it (teenage fantasy fulfilled after 40 years). This turned out to be a fun experience, since most of the folks at the head of line were looking for different things, but I think a lot of people were interested in that Taylor. By 10:00 there were about 15 people in the line, so Kanata was a popular spot. Very civilized event, folks were really cool and friendly (what else would you expect from Canadian Musicians?) and no weapons were used . The Gold LP Tribute didn't seem like that much of a deal to me, it was listed at $850 used from a $1300 list, a good deal but nothing door-crashing. That Gibson LP Studio with the Floyd down to $900 from $2100 was a much better score IMO.


----------



## colchar

Apparently the in person requirement was only until 1pm local time, then you could phone in.

They aren't shipping anything into or out of BC, for obvious reasons.

One of the Calgary stores had a '70s Marshall 50 watt head. They were asking $2500 and I wonder if anyone scooped it.


----------



## Jalexander

wayne086 said:


> I met the guy who got the Taylor,he was in line at 7:00 am.


Curious what kind of shape it was in.


----------



## TubeStack

Roryfan said:


> Stopped by Cambridge this evening & a few decent deals still available:
> 
> 2018 SG Jr. - $1199
> LP Std. 50s - $2399
> Am. Original 50s Strat - $1999
> Charvel HH Tele (hard tail) - $799 (apparently the one with the Floyd for $699 went first thing)


Cambridge has some good stuff, more than I've seen elsewhere in this sale. Mesa amps and cabs, and Helix units in particular.


----------



## colchar

TubeStack said:


> Cambridge has some good stuff, more than I've seen elsewhere in this sale. Mesa amps and cabs, and Helix units in particular.



Their list was damned near as long as Bloor's.

There was a location in Quebec I believe (Trois Rivieres?) that had a super long list as well. Not sure how good the deals were, but they had a lot of gear listed.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Roryfan said:


> Stopped by Cambridge this evening & a few decent deals still available:
> 
> 2018 SG Jr. - $1199
> LP Std. 50s - $2399
> Am. Original 50s Strat - $1999
> Charvel HH Tele (hard tail) - $799 (apparently the one with the Floyd for $699 went first thing)


Pretty sure there was a AO50s Strat on here in the spring or summer and it had trouble selling at $2000. 

I know the one I bought locally sat on Kijiji for 4 months at $2000 asking. 

So $1999 is A deal it's not exactly a door crasher.


----------



## TubeStack

I think that 50s AO Strat in Cambridge used to be mine. It's a great Strat but the neck is pretty huge, would definitely not want any bigger of a neck. I traded it in towards a J45 this past Sept. If anyone's interested, it was in absolute mint condition and recently set up at Folkway, but doesn't have a COA (didn't come with one, they couldn't find it.)

And yes, they seem to sell for more around $1800 or otherwise just sit there when listed.


----------



## tomee2

Are all the deals gone now because I'm going to the Kanata store later and don't want to have to buy an R8 at $4999 just because it's on sale.


----------



## colchar

tomee2 said:


> Are all the deals gone now because I'm going to the Kanata store later and don't want to have to buy an R8 at $4999 just because it's on sale.



No idea.

I have someone at my local store checking on items that I am interested in. I need to call her to check on what she has found out.


----------



## Roryfan

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Pretty sure there was a AO50s Strat on here in the spring or summer and it had trouble selling at $2000.
> 
> I know the one I bought locally sat on Kijiji for 4 months at $2000 asking.
> 
> So $1999 is A deal it's not exactly a door crasher.





TubeStack said:


> I think that 50s AO Strat in Cambridge used to be mine. It's a great Strat but the neck is pretty huge, would definitely not want any bigger of a neck. I traded it in towards a J45 this past Sept. If anyone's interested, it was in absolute mint condition and recently set up at Folkway, but doesn't have a COA (didn't come with one, they couldn't find it.)
> 
> And yes, they seem to sell for more around $1800 or otherwise just sit there when listed.


Oh ya, IIRC it was gold? Def. not as much of a reduction from new vs. those 2 Gibsons.


----------



## bzrkrage

Just bought a Sennheiser MK4 mic kit over the phone, shipping Monday.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Roryfan said:


> Oh ya, IIRC it was gold? Def. not as much of a reduction from new vs. those 2 Gibsons.


Yep, Aztec Gold. I mean they are $2599 new so it's a reduction but it's the same used price they would be every day regardless of "Black Friday".


----------

